# How can you transport without a passport?



## Letterbox (21 June 2012)

Recently I've posted about a stolen pony of mine which was found wandering in the streets of Dudley and I have a question.

I've recently had my eyes opened to all the stray and roaming horses and ponies in Dudley and surrounding areas.  There are Bailiffs which take them away to hopefully a safer place, but how do they transport them when they don't have a passport?


----------



## MHOL (21 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			Recently I've posted about a stolen pony of mine which was found wandering in the streets of Dudley and I have a question.

I've recently had my eyes opened to all the stray and roaming horses and ponies in Dudley and surrounding areas.  There are Bailiffs which take them away to hopefully a safer place, but how do they transport them when they don't have a passport?
		
Click to expand...

The council Animal welfare can issue a movement order


----------



## Letterbox (21 June 2012)

Ah I understand, thanks MHOL.

Can a horse be moved on it's original registration documents which are sent to the PIA for processing?  
The documents have the chip no on and a vets signature.
Someone has told me that this is how a lot of dealers are able to sell without a passport.  They just get the horse or pony chipped and use a copy of the document sent to the PIA.

Sorry for such questions, but I have a complicated case on my hands.


----------



## Rollin (21 June 2012)

I don't know what happens in the UK, but in France when a vet inserts chip and produces outline etc. he leaves a copy of the paperwork with the chip no. this replaces the passport.

I think that under EU law this is valid for just 45 days.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (22 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			.. but how do they transport them when they don't have a passport?
		
Click to expand...

Quite easily - I recently bought a mare that had gone through a dealer in Northern Ireland, sold at a horse fair in Southern Ireland, put on a ferry to Holyhead, then taken right across England to Skegness and went through two more dealers before ending up with me... all in the space of a fortnight and with no passport..

The system's a joke.


----------



## Clippy (25 June 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Quite easily - I recently bought a mare that had gone through a dealer in Northern Ireland, sold at a horse fair in Southern Ireland, put on a ferry to Holyhead, then taken right across England to Skegness and went through two more dealers before ending up with me... all in the space of a fortnight and with no passport..

The system's a joke.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been asked to produce a passport for any horse, nor do I know or have ever heard of anyone else being asked to produce one either. Joke indeed


----------



## HayleyDL (25 June 2012)

Clippy said:



			I've never been asked to produce a passport for any horse, nor do I know or have ever heard of anyone else being asked to produce one either. Joke indeed
		
Click to expand...

I've used two transport companies so far. Both asked before even leaving to collect if I had a passport, both wanted the passport in the van with them. Neither one would have taken him if I didn't have it.


----------



## ArcticFox (25 June 2012)

Put a halter on it, drop the ramp and walk it on 

sorry couldn't resist!  



I used EG transport to move a horse and they wouldn't take one without a passport


----------

